# Spektakel



## eno2

Hallo, 

Aan alle Belgen: 

Gebruiken jullie spektakel inderdaad alleen ironisch voor 'schouwspel' zoals DVD zegt? 

Ik niet...

Ikgebruik het ook lovend. een prachtig spektakel (niet ironisch bedoeld)


----------



## Red Arrow

> 1 schouwspel, vertoning
> 2 luidruchtig optreden; drukte, lawaai



De eerste definitie is toch niet per se ironisch? Een prachtige vertoning. Een prachtig schouwspel.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik begrijp ook niet waar je "ironisch" vandaan haalt.


----------



## eno2

DVD online



> 1 thans alleen ironisch schouwspel



Kijk, dat zegt: ironisch. En dan nog wel  'thans ALLEEN ironisch'. Dat sluit lovend of bewondering uit.

En dan heb je twee:


> 2 luidruchtig optreden
> a m.n. in de verbinding
> •spektakel maken= opspelen
> b ruzie
> •ik wilde daar geen spektakel om maken



Opspelen, ruzie, allemaal negatief. Niets lovend, niets prachtig.


Dus: daar staan wij Belgen dan met ons niet-ironisch, lovend (gebruik van)  prachtig spektakel.


----------



## Peterdg

OK. Voor mij heeft het niets ironisch per se. Het kan ironisch gebruikt worden. Als vD zegt dat het nu uitsluitend ironisch gebruikt wordt, dan zijn ze fout.


----------



## eno2

Ah.
Fout.
Niet voor het eerst.
Alles kan ironisch gebruikt worden, dat is waar.


----------



## Red Arrow

De gratis versie vermeldt nergens het woord ironisch: Gratis woordenboek


----------



## eno2

Tja. 
Verwacht niet teveel van gratis online woordenboeken, zeker niet voor wat het Nederlands betreft.  Ik gebruik ze niet meer als argumentatie. 
De 'spektakel' definitie van DVD lijkt een zaak van recente evaluatie. Gratis online woordenboeken bevatten veel minder woorden, kortere definities, en worden niet continu geupdatet en aangevuld

Haast geen enkele onvolledige gratis online versie heeft de autoriteit van 
van een volledig standaardwerk, zelfs niet in de grote talen. 

Een paar uitzonderingen zijn DRAE DLE in Spanje

Misschien ook Oxford Living Dictionary  hoewel Cambridge véél en véél meer up to date is, waardoor ik recentelijk ben overgeschakeld.  
Merriam-Webster is ook betrouwbaar genoeg.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> De 'spektakel' definitie van DVD lijkt een zaak van recente evaluatie.


Toch niet. In mijn van Dale van 1984 staat het ook al: 
*II. Spekta´kel *(<Fr.), o. (-s), 1. schouwspel (thans alleen iron.); ...


----------



## eno2

OK.

English:
<The fireworks were a magnificent spectacle.>spectacle Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary

Magnificent in English too and I'll keep using it in Dutch that way too...


----------

